# Best Clippers and Dryer, and Puppy Grooming



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay, so I'm now aware that I'll need to spend a pretty penny since I want to learn to groom my Spoo puppy (arriving in late July!:cheers2. What is the best clipper that is at or under $200? Is one brand better than others? What blades will I need? 

Dryers. Tell me about them! I really have no clue on this subject.

And finally, is their anything, grooming wise, I should or shouldn't do with her coat? Do I leave it long, or can I just go to town with it? I've read that a puppy coat won't hold certain clips due to the different texture; I want to do a Miami clip on her, at least for the summer. Would this be okay to do on a puppy? I will also be keeping the face, feet and tail/sanitary area shaved.

Thank you so much! I'm sorry for the newbie questions, but I want to be as prepared as possible when she comes home.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I love Andis clippers and the two speed is the one to get, though you will never use lower speed, I don't, but you get a faster higher speed. They are about $160. They come with a 10 and you will need a 30 and 7f and/or 4F to start. I would have at least two of each. 7f is a nice short length, with the 4 being a bit longer. If you can, something like a Moser is awesome for feet and face. Mosers come with a 5 in 1 blade where it adjusts from 40 to 10. Love mine for face, feet, pads, tail areas, armpits, groin areas etc. Smaller and easier to manuver. 

You can leave the puppy as long as you want with clean face and feet as long as you want. Sully was a good 6 months old before I decided to start trimming his coat back. That puppy coat is so soft and fully. Miami clip would be fine on a pup, bracelets would be a bit floppy but that will change as coat changes. 

A grooming table and arm, along with a HV dryer, couple metal combs, 8" and bigger, good slicker brush and a pin brush and you are good to go. Plus, blade cleaner, shampoos, leave in conditioners, ear powder and cleaner, and for cooling blades just place them on a piece of tile or metal, that draws out the heat. Cooling sprays ruin blades. Oh yea, when you open a new pack of blades, run them through cleaner for about 30 seconds to clean off packing stuff.


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

I am a groomer, and I love my Andis UltraEdge clipper. It is quiet, not too heavy, and works really well on thick coats, as well as doing just sanitary, face and feet. 
However, if you are new to grooming, I would HIGHLY recommend asking a groomer for a lesson. It is a skill that takes time to learn, and even experienced groomers can "zig" when the dog "zags", and I would never recommend for a person with a dog to just start clipping away at their dog at home, without having at least been shown the basics, and shown some of the more dangerous areas you have to really be careful with.
Good luck!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love Andis, I also love Bravura. A dryer is really important during coat change because you won't believe how much easier it is to manage mats when you line-dry the poodle coat once a week. Whatever you do, don't buy a Wahl Peanut; they're completely useless on standard poodles even for shaving feet. On the other hand, if anyone wants one free, I will send you one! Never been used! (except to try one toe)


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I love love love my Moser 5 in 1, I was using it for body work till I got my 2 speed Oster's (I only use low speed though since I only have one blade (ugh)). I had a friend who showed poodles, show me how to groom in exchange for training one. It was invaluable information! I've saved thousands of dollars from her help. Especially since my poor poodle gets done a couple times a month.



Dolly's Mom


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Indiana said:


> I love Andis, I also love Bravura. A dryer is really important during coat change because you won't believe how much easier it is to manage mats when you line-dry the poodle coat once a week. Whatever you do, don't buy a Wahl Peanut; they're completely useless on standard poodles even for shaving feet. On the other hand, if anyone wants one free, I will send you one! Never been used! (except to try one toe)


I use my peanut around the testicles if I really want them completely clean where they attach at the top (before a show) or if I miss a bit between the toes (also before a show.) Other than that I agree they are pretty useless lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

You guys have a link to the Moser you're talking about? I've never heard of them so I went to the Moser site and they have lots and lots of trimmers and shavers

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like they don't sell in the USA.


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All, thanks for the posts above. I am about to purchase Andis. I have a groomer that will give me a lesson. My standard is about an inch long on the body and has a fluffy face. What size do I need to maintain this and also give a sanitary? (neutered)


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd get a #10 for FFT. Then make sure you get the snap on combs so you can vary the length. 

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...FD4FB3&menuLinkSelected=none&wec-locale=en_US

This way, you can experiment with length using the combs. 

Groomer TV has a Youtube channel that I've found very helpful for learning to groom. You can also get some DVD's from folks like Jodi Murphy and Super Styling Sessions (just Google them).


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

"Moser" is what most people call a Wahl Arco. They are made by the German company Moser.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

My fav clipper is the 
Oster 78004-011 Powermax 2-Speed Clippers
ROCKS:aetsch:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I got the Wahl Arco which has a second battery from Amazon as I like the ability to have one battery charging while I use the other one. LOVE it for FFT. I use my Andis 2 speed for the rest of the dog. 

I could use some input on a good dryer that will work with the old wiring in my old house (over 50 years old closer to 75...)


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Is it possible to put in a GFCI outlet?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

we have been replacing the outlets with GFI but the amperage and other features of the wiring system will take more funds then we have available as the whole house needs to eventually be rewired and brought up to code. 
It is like living in a mobile home... less power a dryer will draw the better but I still need one powerful enough to dry a standard poodle in a short show coat...


----------

